# Musical preferences



## fberto39 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi everyone! I need help in writing my final thesis. I am investigating musical preferences and need your input, could you please fill in this questionnaire? Thank you very much!

https://unibocconi.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_exMzodG8kLLnZlP


----------

